# Orange Lake Cabanas



## BigCheez (Apr 14, 2008)

if anybody has stayed at orange lake lately, can you please tell me the price for the tubes as well as the cabanas for owners. Thank you


----------



## lprstn (Apr 14, 2008)

The tubes $7 but we paid someone $4 to use theirs after they were done.


----------



## lucillec (Apr 15, 2008)

I think that they were around 100.00 per day... that was in February.  
there is also a private pool chair area if you rent them... they probably have a full week rate too...


----------



## JLB (Apr 16, 2008)

Shucks folks.  We'ns don't need no cubanner.  When we needs something we jis go out to ar house in tha parkin lot.

http://www.msn.americangreetings.com/ecards/view.pd?i=417263217&m=7406&rr=y&source=msne999


----------



## Medcinmn (Jul 1, 2008)

I was there last week, cabanas were $119/day.


----------



## Dori (Jul 1, 2008)

Yikes!  That's more than staying in a 2-bedroom unit!!

Dori


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jul 1, 2008)

When I was there from Jun 6th to the 13th, at check in I was given a coupon that gave $20.00 off on a cabana rental.  The deal was not good on an advance rental.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 2, 2008)

and on our recent stay...all of them were rented.


----------



## mecllap (Jul 2, 2008)

When we were there last August, we only went to RI kind of later in the day -- and there were tubes left around that we just "adopted."


----------



## gjw007 (Jul 3, 2008)

mecllap said:


> When we were there last August, we only went to RI kind of later in the day -- and there were tubes left around that we just "adopted."


I have done this as well.  I have found several just floating in the pool; I have asked questions and nobody has ever claimed ownership.


----------



## sgt277 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cabanas are $140.00 per day.  If you go to their pressurized sales seminar you will get a coupon for $20.  Tubes are $7 single and $10 doubles.


----------

